# Westminster dog show



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 13, 2018)

Did anyone watch the Westminster dog show last night?

Thanks to @Southern by choice I watch this show every year.

Love seeing all the lovely dogs.

NC was well represented! The Irish wolfhound, Rhodesian Ridgeback, and the Coon hound were all NC dogs.
Even had a NC judge!

I knew the hound group was going to be between the Bloodhound or the Borzoi. 
Kinda glad the Borzoi won the class though. That same dog almost got BIS (reserve) in 2016. 
Different handler this year. 

It was pretty obvious that the BC was going to win the herding group too.

I didn't pay much attention to the the Toy or Non-sporting group. 

The working group will be tonight, along with terrier and sporting, and then BIS.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 13, 2018)

I'll turn it on while I cook dinner. I think the dogs enjoy watching dog shows more than we do but it fun to see


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 13, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Did anyone watch the Westminster dog show last night?


Yes, ma'am!  And watching it again right now!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 13, 2018)

Very disappointed with the Toli

I wish I had shown Callie. I had considered it, and had plans to do so. We probably wouldn’t have gotten to Westminster but boy she was beautiful. A great representation of the breed. Just not happy with many of the Toli’s I see


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 13, 2018)

Did anyone else see that weird rear end on the Vizsla? Almost looked cow-hocked and moved weird. 

So happy to see the giant schnauzer win his class. The Sussex Spaniel was absolutely adorable!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 13, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Very disappointed with the Toli


Wasn't just me then.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 4, 2018)

The Giant Schnauzer in that show was my puppy's father.
Here he is......


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh my goodness, that is so cool!!! 
He was really beautiful, I really really liked him. 

On another note- nice to see you on BYH! How’s it going? Are you still breeding your Nubians?


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 5, 2018)

Still have the nubians, but taking a break this year from breeding. we have 7 does and 3 bucks. Kids are so much work. I'm sure
I'll miss the milk. I'd like to get off the farm for a weekend or two. Highland cattle are doing well. Horses are getting older. We lost an old mini 
mare a few weeks ago. Looking forward to spring and the giant schnauzer puppy is keeping us busy. He is going to follow in his father's footsteps. I'll
be hiring someone to show him this summer. I'd like to go watch some shows if they are not too far away.


----------

